# Low Creations Benefit Car Show



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

pre-registration is NOT required but would be appreciated to help us with purchase of food and parking.</span>

Please RSVP by: March 1st if possible.

Name:

Address: 

City:

Zip:

Phone Number:

YEAR: MAKE: Model:

Entry Fee $25.00 (includes 1 lunch) _________

Extra meal tickets $10.00 each x____ _________ 

(If you are not entering a vehicle and want lunch please mark off how many tickets you want and send it with check) 


Total _________ 

All meal tickets and vehicle registrations to be picked up the day of show at the registration booth.

Make checks payable to:

Derrick Ward Memorial Car Show

Send to 428 Almanor Ave. S.S.F., Ca. 94080

If you would like to sponsor an award plaque or make a donation to the raffle please contact Cindy (650)589-1467 or Don Alonzo (415)699-0428 fill out the attached form and send. 

Thank you in advance for your support.

Neither the producer, the sponsor, nor any officer, director or shareholder, thereof, or owner of the building at which the show is produced, shall be responsible or liable for any loss or damage to all or any part of the exhibitor’s display and/or vehicle, and/or any persons associated with exhibitor, and the exhibitor shall and does not hereby waive any and all rights s/he may have against them for such a loss or damage. In consideration of this entry, the owner and spouse and guest agree to permit the Derrick Ward Memorial Car Show or its assigns the use of their names and pictures of the entered vehicle for publicity, advertising and commercial purposes.

Sign:_________________________________Date:__________________


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bosses will be there .... 








:angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 11 2008, 04:47 PM~9918869
> *Bosses will be there ....
> *


Thanks Locs you and your club is always showing support! :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

I know me and some of our guys will be there


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*REGAL KING* WILL BE THERE FOR A GOOD CAUSE :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Feb 12 2008, 03:06 PM~9925965
> *I  know me and some of our guys will be there
> *


Thanks homie i knew you guys would. :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 12 2008, 06:28 PM~9927806
> *REGAL KING WILL BE THERE FOR A GOOD CAUSE :angel:
> *


Don't forget to bring MR BUTTERS :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

4th page :nono: :nono: :nono: .. This topic should be on the first page always. A lot of people still don't get how much of an Impact Mr. Ward did to the lowrider community. This is for a very good cause. Like Gstyle said it We need to support each others functions. We were late to our own Toy Drive last year because we had members at other Toy Drives supporting there's


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Feb 18 2008, 10:10 PM~9975669
> *4th  page :nono:  :nono:  :nono: .. This topic should be on the first page always. A lot of people still don't get how much of an Impact Mr. Ward did to the lowrider community. This is for a very good cause. Like Gstyle said it We need to support each others functions.
> *




I'll b there


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

yeah i will be there


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

now you know ISLANDERS C.C. will be there for DEREK and the homies from LOW CREATIONS.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Right on homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT for OG Flip!!! U know what time it is!!


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 19 2008, 06:34 PM~9981390
> *TTT for OG Flip!!!  U know what time it is!!
> *


Thank you Rob! hope to see you.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 18 2008, 10:11 PM~9976229
> *I'll b there
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

Lay M Low Frisco will be there .....


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Feb 20 2008, 12:38 AM~9984706
> *Lay M Low Frisco will be there .....
> *


THANKS RON :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

you know daddy (nelly) 

is gonna be there :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 20 2008, 09:30 PM~9992349
> *you know daddy  (nelly)
> 
> is gonna be there :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY *****! ......... WHAT UP NELSON :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 20 2008, 10:48 PM~9992570
> *THATS MY *****! ......... WHAT UP NELSON :cheesy:
> *


 :0  u know was up homie :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 19 2008, 10:22 PM~9983729
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *




n I won't bring da cops :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

YOU KNOW I WON'T MISS THIS ONE FAMILY!!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

408 RYDERS C.C. WELL BE THERE TO SHO SUPPORT  
T
T
T


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 21 2008, 12:06 AM~9993412
> *YOU KNOW I WON'T MISS THIS ONE FAMILY!!!!
> *


CELEBRITY STATUS IN THE HOUSE1 :0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 21 2008, 07:55 AM~9994435
> *408 RYDERS C.C. WELL BE THERE TO SHO SUPPORT
> T
> T
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

*T T T*


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what up g style i will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Feb 20 2008, 01:38 AM~9984706
> *Lay M Low Frisco will be there .....
> *


:wave:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 24 2008, 06:37 AM~10016752
> *what up g style i will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ... BJ


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

BUMP TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

BUMP 2 THE TOP


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 5 2008, 10:55 PM~10101109
> *BUMP 2 THE TOP
> *


X2


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 5 2008, 09:55 PM~10101109
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>"MC GRIDDLE" READY!!!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 7 2008, 03:44 PM~10115388
> *WUTS UP BROTHA'SSSSSSS
> 
> I WILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO ABOUT GETTING SOME OF THE STYLE KINGS OUT THERE....
> ...


ANYTHING FOR THE HAM BURGLAR ! :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

BUMP 2 THE TOP


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 11 2008, 06:28 PM~10145527
> *BUMP 2 THE TOP
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 14 2008, 03:52 PM~10169734
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 
























:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 11 2008, 06:05 PM~9919018
> *Thanks  Locs  you and your club is always showing support!  :thumbsup:
> *


I will make sure the Club knows about this. I probably wont be able to make it but I want to donate as well. With my new work schedule, Ill be missing a lot. Let me know how to get you my donation!!!


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 14 2008, 05:30 PM~10170324
> *I will make sure the Club knows about this. I probably wont be able to make it but I want to donate as well. With my new work schedule, Ill be missing a lot. Let me know how to get you my donation!!!
> *


Thanks so much Shane! Your donation goes straight to the cancer reseach 100%
make check or money order to:

Derrick Ward Memorial Fund
Send to: 428 Almanor Ave
So. San Francisco, CA. 94080

Make sure to mention your lowrider car club name very important!
Cindy from "Golden Gate Street machines" will handle all proceeds.

Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 14 2008, 05:30 PM~10170324
> *I will make sure the Club knows about this. I probably wont be able to make it but I want to donate as well. With my new work schedule, Ill be missing a lot. Let me know how to get you my donation!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Right on Shane.


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Mar 14 2008, 06:40 PM~10170802
> *Thanks so much Shane! Your donation goes straight to the cancer reseach 100%
> make check or money order to:
> 
> ...


Anything I can do, I will!!! OG Flip, hit me up, I have been thinking of some other ideas that we can get together on!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 09:12 PM~10172303
> *:nicoderm:
> *


I WOULD LIKE TO THANK HENRY'S CUSTOMS 4 THE $1000 DONATION :0 
HE SAID THE CHECK IS IN THE MAIL :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 15 2008, 12:53 PM~10175441
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK HENRY'S CUSTOMS 4 THE $1000 DONATION  :0
> HE SAID THE CHECK IS IN THE MAIL :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Henry :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I dont plan on going to many shows this year, but *I GOTTA BE THERE FOR THE LOW CREATIONS FAMILY !!!*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 16 2008, 10:57 AM~10180033
> *I dont plan on going to many shows this year, but I GOTTA BE THERE FOR THE LOW CREATIONS FAMILY !!!
> *


You ain't going to shows, wuz up!!  





Thanks for the support though. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 16 2008, 11:34 AM~10180285
> *You ain't going to shows, wuz up!!
> Thanks for the support though. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I will go to the streetlows and the gold rush's


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 17 2008, 12:47 PM~10188589
> *I will go to the streetlows and the gold rush's
> *


 :0 :0 

Regal King is going to make an appereance. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 16 2008, 09:57 AM~10180033
> *I dont plan on going to many shows this year, but I GOTTA BE THERE FOR THE LOW CREATIONS FAMILY !!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Low Vintage will be out in Support


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Carnales will be there!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Mar 24 2008, 05:22 PM~10245805
> *Low Vintage will be out in Support
> *


See you guys there :cheesy:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Mar 24 2008, 05:22 PM~10245805
> *Low Vintage will be out in Support
> *


See you guys there :cheesy:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Mar 24 2008, 05:22 PM~10245805
> *Low Vintage will be out in Support
> *


See you guys there :cheesy:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Mar 25 2008, 02:59 PM~10253369
> *Carnales will be there!!!
> *


Thanks Homie.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks homies for the support. :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 29 2008, 07:34 AM~10282981
> *
> *


Glen, Don and Chuck and was a great pleasure seeing you guys at the wash. Sorry for the quick stop, got to work late but it was worth the visit. Keep in touch homies and soon we will ride together., beto


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Mar 27 2008, 07:08 PM~10272462
> *Watch & listen to Mr. Buck do his thing live and direct every Wednesday night from 6pm til 9pm and every Saturday night from 9pm til Midnight. Stay tune as Mr. Buck interviews and showcases music from  Independent & unsign artists from all over. You can also get your music played, & get a interveiw live on air, or chat with Mr. buck online or by the request line. So log on to www.thespizzle.com & make this station your station!!!!!    P.S ALL CAR CLUBS THAT HIT ME UP ( RIGHT HERE ON THIS PAGE) I WILL SHOUT YOU OUT LIVE ON AIR!!!!!
> 
> Contact Mr. Buck @ myspace.com/mrbuckentertainment or
> ...


Log on to TheSpizzle.com tonight from 9pm til midnight (pacific standard time). Hit Mr. Buck up in the Spizzle chat room if you want him to announce your event and/ or car club! www.thespizzle.com :nicoderm:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

cool, lolos and muscle cars, gonna have to bring out the 442 for this one and watch all the old men talk shit about the gold plating


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ogflip wuss up homie!!!!!!see you in a couple weeks


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm looking forward to this day.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 1 2008, 03:47 PM~10310067
> *I'm looking forward to this day.
> *


 :0


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Feb 8 2008, 06:06 PM~9898048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What is the earliest time we can get there at? Also what are you charging for little kids to eat? See you guys there :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

LOW VINTAGE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE...


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)

:werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 3 2008, 08:22 AM~10324595
> *LOW VINTAGE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT  THE CAUSE...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 2 2008, 09:44 AM~10316228
> *What is the earliest time we can get there at? Also what are you charging for little kids to eat? See you guys there  :biggrin:
> *


I'll find out.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

This show will feature Hot rods, low riders and Harley's. When was the last time we were all together for a great cause? This show will be the bomb. just got confirmation Crime Inc. will be there with they're 18 wheeler showing some of they're latest motorcycle builds.
Come on out and enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 3 2008, 08:09 PM~10329785
> *I'll find out.
> *


Let me know bro .... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Who all is planning to attend.?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 8 2008, 04:45 PM~10366671
> *Who all is planning to attend.?
> *












some of will show


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 8 2008, 04:54 PM~10366731
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

LETHAL LOWS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

So how early can we get there?


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 9 2008, 02:15 PM~10374267
> *So how early can we get there?
> *


Feel free to come @ 8:00 am , I will be there at 7


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ROLL CALL. :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Boulevard Image will be there!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Apr 9 2008, 08:19 PM~10377795
> *Boulevard Image will be there!
> *


thanks homies, all for a very good cause. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 9 2008, 05:32 PM~10376034
> *Feel free to come @ 8:00 am , I will be there at 7
> *


Thanks bro ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: CHICANO LEGACY will be there


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Apr 10 2008, 03:14 PM~10383840
> *:wave:  CHICANO LEGACY will be there
> *


Thanks. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: See you out there.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i wanted to hit this up but i gotta work.


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks guys for the support. 2 days left. :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

1 more day to go :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Some of my members will go


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 11 2008, 08:30 PM~10395844
> *Some of my members will go
> *


BUT WILL BIG TITO BE THERE!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WHAT UP FAMILY? I'LL SEE YOU IN THE MORNING....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 12 2008, 12:14 AM~10396795
> *BUT WILL BIG TITO BE THERE!
> *


Thats messed up G, Regal King aint good enough


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 12 2008, 12:14 AM~10396795
> *BUT WILL BIG TITO BE THERE!
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 12 2008, 02:26 PM~10399626
> *Thats messed up G, Regal King aint good enough
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 























































:biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

I will see you guys in the morning.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

IT s going to be 80 degrees in Brisbane today. perfect day to ride!!HOTRODS, LOWRIDERS, & HARLEYS


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

anyone take any pics? post em up


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

it was a great show. Low V had a great time in memory of a great man


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 13 2008, 06:40 PM~10407606
> *it was a great show. Low V had a great time in memory of a great man
> *



X2


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> X2
> [/quote}
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you to everybody that came out today. Was a very good day lots of cars. All for a great man. If anybody has pics please post. I took a few by my battery died forgot to charge. :angry:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 13 2008, 08:47 PM~10408703
> *Thank you to everybody that came out today. Was a very good day lots of cars. All for a great man. If anybody has pics please post. I took a few by my battery died forgot to charge. :angry:
> *


Sorry dont got any pics.... but it was a good ass show! HOT AS FUCK! 
but we had a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Apr 13 2008, 08:50 PM~10408732
> *Sorry dont got any pics.... but it was a good ass show! HOT AS FUCK!
> but we had a good time.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 it was hot as hell, Thanks for coming out. Your right very good show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Great Show LOW CREATIONS, I actually got a sun burn in brisbane, whats that all about? :dunno: 

here's some pics we took


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 13 2008, 10:55 PM~10409704
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pics!! :biggrin: 

I would like to say I had a good time, the weather was beautiful their was definitely no need for blankets and jackets that I took with me... :uh: :biggrin: 

I would also like to say thanks to Eric for sharing his tent with us (even though he had no choice :cheesy: ) and to the crew of Low Creations :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 13 2008, 11:12 PM~10409803
> *Nice Pics!! :biggrin:
> 
> I would like to say I had a good time, the weather was beautiful their was definitely no need for blankets and jackets that I took with me... :uh:  :biggrin:
> ...



:thumbsup: see you guys may 25th!


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh1/psitagata/076.jpg


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)

Big ups to the LOW CREATIONS family and whoever was involved in throwing this event. Those are some of the pictures i took at the show. Had a good time. stay up family.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Glen 4 the cheeseburgers  Very good show 4 a very good cause


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm sad that I missed it
















But Happy that it turned out good !!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Apr 14 2008, 12:40 AM~10410158
> *Big ups to the LOW CREATIONS family and whoever was involved in throwing this event. Those are some of the pictures i took at the show. Had a good time. stay up family.
> *


Good meeting you bro .... great pics ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Low C for a great show ....


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 14 2008, 09:31 AM~10411591
> *Thanks Low C for a great show ....
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT... I WISH I COULD OF MADE IT  :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Apr 14 2008, 12:06 AM~10410073
> *http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh1/psitagata/076.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Burgundy90. I didn't know Cantrell left the club. (Low Conspiracy) :0 :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Great Show, Nice Weather, Nice location :thumbsup: Low Creation


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

anyone get pics of all the olschools on vogues? 

Or that 06 blue gt40 convertible? that was the baddest car ive ever seen!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

Derrik Your always in our hearts


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> > X2
> > [/quote}
> > Any Pics.??
> > Homie, still haven't meet you in person. Next time for sure.
> ...


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

On behave of Low Creations And Mid Peninsula Muscle car club and the Ward family we would like to thank all the car clubs and Bike clubs that showed: Frisco's Finest, Carnales Customs, Blvd Kings, Socios, All Eyes On Us, Excandalows, Good fellas, Nuesto Estillo, Ragz To Envy, Select Few, Islanders, Low Vintage, Chicano Lagacy, Bay Area Bosses, Mid Peninsula Muscle car, Golden Gate Street Machines, Laff a lots, Under takers, Hells Angels, 415 C.C, and all the solo riders as well.--and thats all I can remember for now if I forgot you, I extend our thanks: We will do this every year!!!!


Donny 
Low Creations C.C (Frisco)
Since 1974


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 13 2008, 11:12 PM~10409803
> *Nice Pics!! :biggrin:
> 
> I would like to say I had a good time, the weather was beautiful their was definitely no need for blankets and jackets that I took with me... :uh:  :biggrin:
> ...





I missed a great :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 15 2008, 11:24 AM~10421663
> *I missed a great  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 15 2008, 11:35 AM~10421738
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: I feel better now :angry: :biggrin: San Bernardino wuz 2 fucken hot :angry:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 15 2008, 01:16 PM~10422446
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  I feel better now  :angry:  :biggrin:  San Bernardino wuz 2 fucken hot  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Bad show and a tight location


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Apr 13 2008, 11:40 PM~10410158
> *Big ups to the LOW CREATIONS family and whoever was involved in throwing this event. Those are some of the pictures i took at the show. Had a good time. stay up family.
> *


Thanks Pete ..for representing your club and showing support for the Cause. :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 14 2008, 06:16 AM~10410887
> *Thanks Glen 4 the cheeseburgers    Very good show 4 a very good cause
> *


Thanks for making the trip to our show with your familia. I'll see you on May 25th


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 14 2008, 08:23 AM~10411538
> *
> I'm sad that I missed it
> *


 :nono:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 14 2008, 08:31 AM~10411591
> *Thanks Low C for a great show ....
> *


Your Always there Homie ...... Thanks again Locs :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 14 2008, 08:47 AM~10411721
> *x2
> *


Thanks 4 coming by B.J .... Always good to see you Bro
:thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Apr 14 2008, 09:33 AM~10412169
> *Great Show, Nice Weather, Nice location  :thumbsup: Low Creation
> *


It was good to meet you homie and also thanks for showing support.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 15 2008, 10:24 AM~10421663
> *I missed a great  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 15 2008, 02:29 PM~10423320
> *Bad show and a tight location
> *


Make sure you bring up Titos name at the next meeting 4 not showing up. :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 13 2008, 05:40 PM~10407606
> *it was a great show. Low V had a great time in memory of a great man
> *


THANKS 4 SHOWING UP AND I'LL SEE YOU SOON AT YOUR CAR SHOW. :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 15 2008, 07:45 PM~10425257
> *Make sure you bring up Titos name at the next meeting 4 not showing up. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

sup mannnnnnn tight show homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 13 2008, 06:21 PM~10408020
> *X2
> *


Thanks again for coming to our car wash last month and showing support at our show. :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 15 2008, 06:49 PM~10425300
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> sup mannnnnnn  tight show homies! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks 4 stopping by Nelson and i know you seen NANI out there. :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 15 2008, 07:56 PM~10425358
> *Thanks 4 stopping by Nelson and i know you seen NANI out there. :biggrin:
> *




i guess some one was watching for some reason :scrutinize: 





:0 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 13 2008, 09:51 PM~10409665
> *Great Show LOW CREATIONS, I actually got a sun burn in brisbane, whats that all about?  :dunno:
> *


Good to see you Homies out there Sunday ..... Thanks 4 the support :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pics to all that posted, and thanks again for coming out to the show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW!!! I MISSED ANOTHER GREAT SHOW. GREAT PICTURES AND I HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN MAY. beto


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 15 2008, 08:00 PM~10425392
> *Good to see you Homies out there Sunday ..... Thanks 4 the support :thumbsup:
> *


CHICANO LEGACY C.C. FRISCO & EASTBAY always down for a good cause :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 15 2008, 07:39 PM~10425212
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

MAN HOMIE'S I AM REALLY SORRY I MISSED IT I HAD TO WORK AND BY THE TIME I LEFT AT 2:45 I WAS JUST BEAT.... MUCH RESPECT AND MY APPOLOGIES FOR NOT BEING THERE. BUT IT LOOKED LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND REALLY REALLY COOL HOW YOU PULLED TOGETHER WITH THAT OTHER CLUB TO MAKE A VERY DIVERSE SHOW!!!!!!! RIGHT ON FELLA'S....


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: way to go Low Creations , good food ,weather and a big mix of cars. Hope you raised a good amount for the cause. Thanks


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

nice day,nice cars what more could you ask for


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

More pictures on Golden Gate Street Machines website click on outings
http://www.ggsmu.com


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------

